# Replacing positive battery cable ...question



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So I'm replacing both the positive and negative battery cables in my car.

I've replaced the negative with a 1/0 AWG wire from the clamp to the chasis point, and soon redoing that first ground point wire back to tranny ground.

But I was looking at the positive wire and , I know i'm suppose to just trace it back to the starter... But along the way, there are two(2) small wires that are fairly small in size and no more then 2-3 inchs in length and at the other end, are two(2) connectors...for what ? I have no idea . Are those two wires directly connected with the positive wire or are they just wrapped in the sleeving ?

If no one knows what I'm talking about ...please refer to the pic below ...

















thanks for the help.


----------



## 97SE-R (Feb 23, 2005)

I am not really sure about the wire thing you got going on, but your hands are tremendously clean. Good looking out for your moment of fame.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

yea, i have this thing about my hands.....dont know why ..But I like them clean and dry ...maybe from wrestling ? But when i work on cars, i always wear those blue gloves .....


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

i was thinking the same thing about those two wires... and honestly, I have no idea. I plan on finding a way to splice them into the re-done wire...


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Hmmmm.....No idea what they are for ......

Since I just got a optima yellow top D34/78 , I'm gonna run a cable stright from starter to positive terminal.

As for those 2 wires, I'm gonna splice them together and have them connect to the positive side terminal, and just make it seperate all together.

Best thing I can think of doing at this point in time ....


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Um, those two wires aren't spliced into the positive cable going to the starter... I don't see what the deal is?


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

wildmanee said:


> Um, those two wires aren't spliced into the positive cable going to the starter... I don't see what the deal is?


the two little wires come off of the main battery terminal, have you undone the wire loom to check where they connect?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

not yet, doing the oil and fuel filter right now ...

But i'm gonna un-ravel it today and see what exactly is going on ....


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

My positive battery cable connector is broken. I called a dealership and it is $126 for a new positive battery cable and it will take 4 days to get it. The cable includes some sensor wires and is considered a wiring harness.

I am very curious about the cable/loom contents too. 

Please let us know what is in there. 

I need to decide if I want to spend time working around there design or just spend the 126. Since it will take 4 days to get it, I might as well spend my time working around their design.


----------

